# c/c++ Entwicklungsumgebung

## linuxfan132

Hallo, könnt ihr mir mal verraten, was es für C/C++ Programme gibt, die mit Wizard ... daherkommen. Also so ne Art, wie es Anjuta IDE ist, nur eben für reine C/C++ Anwendungen.

Wie lautet nochmal die Portage Seite im Internet, wo man Informationen über die Programme gibt ....  :Confused:  mir fällts nicht mehr ein

----------

## dek

a) kdevelop

b) http://packages.gentoo.org/

----------

## psyqil

Einfach mal Entwicklungsumgebung in das kleine Feld oben rechts zu schreiben sollte Deine andere Frage beantworten.

----------

## rokaef

Informationen zu Programmen gibt es auch hier:

http://www.gentoo-portage.com

----------

